# Bbc - Antiques Road Trip



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know if anyone out there has just watched the latest Antiques Road Trip on the BBC (Monday 3rd Jan). A pair of dealers travel around buying antiques and selling them at auction later. It's a sort of silly competition between dealers to see who can make the most money from buying and selling antiques.

On Monday's programme one of these dealers bought an 18ct gold Omega Seamaster for Â£80!!!!! from an antique dealer in Northern Ireland and then sold it at auction in Belfast for (I think) Â£150. God, the scrap value alone would be more than Â£500!! I assume it was just 18ct gold filled but they definitely said it was 18ct solid gold and considered it a real find.

The watch had on the dial - the Omega logo, the word 'Seamaster' (in dodgy non-Omega script) directly under the logo and directly under that were the letters '30T2'. I might be wrong but I thought the 30T2 was renamed 260/280 series in 1949 and Seamasters were introduced in 1948.

I have never seen a Seamaster or any other Omega with the calibre number written on the dial like that but I'm willing to be corrected. I reckon this watch was very suspect so how can these so-called experts be so stupid?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I go to quite a few auctions and do find that watches sell for lower in that envrionment but even so, that Omega was either very cheap or very suspect


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw that program and couldnt believe it! Â£80 quid and I think it went for Â£160 ! I going to start visiting these places methinks :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Couldn't believe it ! Why can't i find a gold Seamaster for Â£80 quid :wallbash:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

you do see alot of those type of omegas and similar in antique shops,and granted that was pretty cheap i would have been more intrested in the watch that was next to it when he bought it.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I watched the whole of the last series waiting for watches or jewellery popping up....nothing!

Now I miss the first episode of the new series and miss a bloody Omega.

Just my luck. 

Good job its on the catch-up... k:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I saw the programme and the watch was a fake. Nothing Omega or solid gold about it. I still can't believe the auction house accepted it :thumbsdown:

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Foggy said:


> I saw the programme and the watch was a fake. Nothing Omega or solid gold about it. I still can't believe the auction house accepted it :thumbsdown:CheersFoggy


I'm surprised no one has mentioned that the programme itself may be fake :jawdrop:

It's a television programme, made to entertain and trying to promote the idea that you can go into second hand/antique shops and find a bargain

We are assuming that transactions and the order which they are bought are genuine.

There have been a couple incidents reported where members of the TV production team on similar programmes posed as bidders and buyers.

Maybe I'm getting cynical in me old age but I don't always believe what I see on TV 

Chris


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

80 notes for an 18ct seamaster, yep I hear alarms ringing alright. .


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe Aunty Beeb needs to know about this?


----------

